# Tapered Roller Bearing Removal from Lathe Spindle (Clausing 5914 w/ Video)



## GrizzlyBagWorks (Mar 12, 2018)

The short of it is that I purchased a lathe with a bent spindle (.0015" out).  I was able to find a replacement spindle after removing the original to confirm the location of the bend.  

Any ideas on how to remove this precision bearing without damaging it?  

I was thinking of packing the spindle with dry ice, and taking a rosebud tip from on oxy/acetylene setup to heat up the inner race.  Then use a bearing splitter/puller.  I'm a little worried about damaging the cage though.  

I would really appreciate any input you guys have.  Thanks again!


----------



## kd4gij (Mar 12, 2018)

Bearing separator. And press


----------



## kd4gij (Mar 12, 2018)

https://www.harborfreight.com/large-bearing-separator-3979.html

https://www.harborfreight.com/Bearing-Separator-and-Puller-Set-62593.html


----------



## kd4gij (Mar 12, 2018)

If the spindle is bent, I wouldn't trust the bearing


----------



## f350ca (Mar 12, 2018)

Adding heat to the bearing while its on the spindle will have very little effect as the heat will transfer to the shaft. The intense flame of a torch would probably ruin the bearing as well. 
Since you have a new nut could you split it with a grinding disk to remove it. Would that allow the ring between it and the bearing to come off. Then you might be able to press agains the inner race. Any pressure on the cage will destroy it.
If the spindle is scrap you might be able to cut it off between the bearing and collar and access the race.

Greg


----------



## markba633csi (Mar 14, 2018)

I'm with kd4 ;  if the spindle was clobbered hard enough to bend it then the bearing may have tiny flat spots which will cause brinelling eventually
Mark
ps are you sure about the bend?


----------



## Fabrickator (Mar 14, 2018)

+ Bearing separator and press to remove the roller bearing/cage..  If you need to remove a pressed in race, weld a light bead around the inside and it will fall right out.


----------



## Briney Eye (Mar 14, 2018)

You might try a local shop and ask if they could press the spindle out (and the new one in) for a nominal fee.  Two-minute job with the right equipment.  Unless you really, really feel the need to do it yourself.  Just sayin'.


----------

